# 2w1 vs 1w2



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Playing with the idea of being 2w1.. Can any of you explain to me the difference and how would I know if I was any of them?


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm becoming increasingly aware of the fact that the more developed one is as a person, the more they start to resemble all of the types.

That being said, I always liked these enneagram descriptions:
Enneagram Personality Type One: The Perfectionist
Enneagram Personality Type Two:The Giver

My 2w1 friend's primary concern is helping others, and she uses the rules to achieve this end. She does not always agree with the rules, and can be critical of them if they are not useful.
1w2s are more concerned with the rules and the path to truth, helping others reach some ideal reality.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

When it comes down to figuring out which type is dominant in the wings, I see it as that the core type employs some strategies of its wing type as a secondary option, in order to achieve its needs. For example:

1w2: Prioritizes being 'orderly' (type 1 needs) and can sometimes help, nurture, take care of others in order to achieve this. Stoic, self-controlled, objective, rigid. 
2w1: Prioritizes being 'appreciated' (type 2 needs) and can sometimes control, organize, correct others in order to achieve this. Warmer, elegant, healthy, motherly.


----------

